

Hardware Idea: The "Transmutable Hardware Input Device" - spxdcz
http://danzambonini.com/post/582708731/transmutable-hardware-input-device

======
fragmede
Ergodex - <http://www.ergodex.com/mainpage.htm>

------
jodrellblank
It exists, and is easier to find than to find how to comment on his blog
post...

<http://www.artlebedev.com/everything/optimus/>

